# Mi viaje a Lima Enero 2007 (Miraflores y San Isidro Espectacular!!)



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

pacolam said:


> http://static.bareka.com/photos/medium/24735/centro-financiero.jpg


Gracias pacolam... esa foto ya forma parte de mi coleccion, necesito recoger lo mas que pueda... mientras mas, mejor!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda Miraflores y San isidro son los distritos más fotogénicos de Lima.


----------



## theboyvargas (Dec 17, 2006)

dios q belal es la ciudad!!
lastima q solo estuve pocas hrs en diciembre,., del aeropuerto al hotel y del hotel al avion!!
daria la vida por regresar!!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La Torre Pacífico está irreconocible !!!*

Ha quedado magnífica !!!.... nada que ver con su antiguo diseño ....


CessTenn said:


> Alguien por ahi no tiene fotos de todos los angulos de la Torre Pacifico?? PLEASE!!


----------

